# All red taillights



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

What's the best way to go about changing my car's taillights to all red. I really hate this orange and white crap. Should I use film? Paint? Has anyone done this and could give me a basic runthrough of it?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

fugiot said:


> *What's the best way to go about changing my car's taillights to all red. I really hate this orange and white crap. Should I use film? Paint? Has anyone done this and could give me a basic runthrough of it? *


do a search there's lots of threads that will help you out


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

You can paint it.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

ok, this is what I've found. Use Testor Candy Apple red paint. But the thread didn't say anything about preparation. So, can I just paint over the orange part without coming up with a funky looking reddish-orange color? Or do I have to figure out how to get the orange part completely off before painting?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

just klean it off. tape it off good. and paint a few coats over it and u'll have mostly a red or burnt. red/orange signal. it looks better then the orange. so its all good.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

fugiot said:


> *ok, this is what I've found. Use Testor Candy Apple red paint. But the thread didn't say anything about preparation. So, can I just paint over the orange part without coming up with a funky looking reddish-orange color? Or do I have to figure out how to get the orange part completely off before painting? *


you can paint over it. It's going to take a few coats.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i just cleaned mine off with windex, and taped off the car so i didnt get paint on it, then painted the taillight. give it a nice coat, so that it looks red. prolly best if you give it 2 coats, even though i only did one on mine, and it looks good. if you get any on your paint of your car, it comes right off with a cotton ball or tissue soaked in rubbing alcohol


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

http://www.e30sport.net/redtails.html


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Jesus Christ. Im getting so tired of the same thread. There are atleast 5 threads on this. Stop answering these people threads over and over again. I so wish I was a mod sometimes, tell them to search, and just close the thread right then and there.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1015&highlight=testors
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24803&highlight=testors
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15309&highlight=testors
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24608&highlight=testors
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6373&highlight=testors
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8424&highlight=testors
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7389&highlight=testors

Im sorry, but I cant stress enough that people have to SEARCH.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I DID search, but I didn't find anything about painting OVER the amber sections. Why can't we have another thread? Is it taking up space in your living room? Is it too hard to scroll down an extra 20 pixels past it? I mean, c'mon, you even put your own reply!


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

By the way, thanx for the link, Dsigns


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Why dont I just make 6 more threads on every thread thats already in each section. Bandwidth isnt free man, and its not cool to post the same things over and over again. Everyone says, "why not make a new thread." Because its pointless. And yeah, I did pst my own reply to tell people to search, since its a feature thats often overlooked.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Did you not hear me Hasslehoff? I did search. And to get my question answered I needed to know about the Sentra B13 amber sections. This topic was not covered in the cosmetics area or whatever it is. And how does another thread contribute to using up bandwidth? It would actually be more of a server memory problem. And less than one page of forum text isn't even a measly freakin megabyte. Your pic of ol' Dave there wastes more mem than a new 1 page thread.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

fugiot said:


> *By the way, thanx for the link, Dsigns *


No problem bro...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

case closed end of discussion. Psch91 we'll get the next one 
or rather you and i'll come across it a few days later and laugh about it.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Sounds like a plan for xt out.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

xt_out said:


> *case closed end of discussion. Psch91 we'll get the next one
> or rather you and i'll come across it a few days later and laugh about it. *


Hey xt_out, who made your avatar? Im the one who designed the white G20 in it..


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ummm it depends. are they in trouble for copyrights???


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

xt_out said:


> *ummm it depends. are they in trouble for copyrights??? *


Naw, jus wondering...looks funny to me


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i made it, it only plays once so you have to catch what happens the first time. there was a longer version, but it was WAY too damn big to be an avatar that one went like this:


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

xt_out said:


> *i made it, it only plays once so you have to catch what happens the first time. there was a longer version, but it was WAY too damn big to be an avatar that one went like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Save that one and use it as your avatar. It repeats and is small enough to use...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

no, i thought it would be funny to just play it once. then people wonder why theres blood on the car and then maybe they'll happen to see it on load and hit the dude. bwa ha ha. now my secrets out the one posted on sounddomain(which won't in the pic above is funny! he hits a rabbit too.
thread is HIJACKED, wed better stop before we get yelled at by the mods


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

YEAH DAMMIT!

GET BACK ON SUBJECT OR I'LL BAN BOTH OF YOU!



Abuse of power is such fun...


----------

